# FS - F1 Generation Zebra Plecos L046



## Samantha (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi,
I have some F1 generation zebra plecos (L046) for sale. 
Size: 1-1.5" is $125 each
The zebra pleco is a small pleco that likes a fast current and warm temperatures. Not an algae eater. Does best in a species or community tank.


----------



## Samantha (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is a video of them feeding at night for anyone interested, check it out L046 zebra pleco fry - YouTube


----------



## Crispy22 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi,
I live in Montrose BC, will you ship them to me? I would be interested in getting approx 4, or a sexed pair would be better if possible. I seen your other ads, and see you got quite a few breeding, how much would it take to get you to part with a proven pair? (bred already together).
Excited to hear back from you,
Chris


----------



## Crispy22 (Dec 3, 2012)

me email is [email protected], phone number 250 231 9111


----------



## Samantha (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Chris,
I sent you an email on May 7th around 9pm - just checking to see that you received it okay? Cheers, Samantha


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

green with envy 
_...wondering when I can afford to have one... or two..._


----------



## Samantha (Feb 16, 2013)

Isn't it black or white...! Two is definitely better, they keep each other company and who knows they might end up being a pair!!


----------



## Samantha (Feb 16, 2013)

I have stock of F1 generation zebra plecos available. 
1-1.5" is $125ea
1.5-2" is $175ea.


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome person to aquire a few little gems from ,all 6 were extremely healthy and packed like a pro .. thank you so much ..ken and kelly


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Interested in any trades for tropheus??


----------



## Samantha (Feb 16, 2013)

carter8089 said:


> Interested in any trades for tropheus??


Hi, At this time I am not able to do a trade for tropheus as I would need another tank setup for them. Sorry. If that ever changes I'll be sure to contact you.


----------

